# CIA



## sturmbringer (6 Dezember 2005)

Seltsam Mail muss ich schon sagen  
Da mein Virusscanner meinte ich sollte den Ahnang besser in Ruhe lassen, habe ich es natuerlich gelassen   
Hatt sonnstwer den Kram bekommen ? 

Als erstes kommt der Header dann die Mail - habe zumindest die Mailadresse ausge "x" t damit es kein Stress gibt   Die Namen habe ich extra nicht veraendert - die sind bestimmt eh gefaked


----------



## stieglitz (6 Dezember 2005)

Schau mal da:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12671


----------



## sturmbringer (6 Dezember 2005)

Joo,
von den BKA Mails hab ich auch taeglich 20 Stueck   

Ach nun habe ich es gefunden - Sorry - wusste nicht das, dass 
Thema CIA schon mal aufgekommen ist   

Naja doppelt genaeht haelt besser


----------



## stieglitz (6 Dezember 2005)

sturmbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Joo,
> von den BKA Mails hab ich auch taeglich 20 Stueck
> 
> 
> ...


Da wird es aber Zeit einen Spamfilter zu besorgen!

Das ist übrigens alles der selbe Mist, nur immer mit geänderten Texten.


----------



## sturmbringer (6 Dezember 2005)

Jo ich weis, nutze das Byes Plugin - bin froh das der bei den 2000 Mails nur 50 am Tag ueber laesst   

Muss wohl mal wieder die Mailadressen wechseln  
Irgendein unfeiner Mensch hatte mich mit allen Adressen bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen eingetragen - seit dehm habe ich ( trotz Eintrag in die Robinson Liste ) wieder Dauer Spamm


----------

